# Crunchy Shrimp Omelet



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Peel and De-Vain 7 Large Shrimp per Omelet to be prepared.

Lightly Season Shrimp and saute in butter in iron skillet

In Omelet pan pour beaten egg & Half and Half Mixture to make a shallow covering of the bottom of the Omelet Pan. 

In another large pan lightly coat the bottom of the pan with butter and put on low heat and lay a 10" Flour Tortilla in the pan. 

As the Omelet thickens to run no more take the Omelet pan and flip it upside down onto the Flour Tortilla so now there is a 10" Flour Tortilla completely covered by a thin Omelet. 

Take the 7 Sauteed Shrimp from the skillet and arrange in 4 down the right side of the Center line of the Omelet then the remaining 3 shrimp just to the right of those 4 and roll the other side of the Omelet over on top of the shrimp. 

As the Tortilla gets crispy on the first side with turn it over in order to allow the other side to cook to Crispy.

This one is topped with a Lemon/Dill/Agava and Chardonnay reduction. 

I'm pretty critical of anything I prepare but it was hard to find anything I would have done differently with this............so I thought I would share it here. 

Great way to start the day with someone you care about.............

Enjoy.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Looks good to me. :thumbup:


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Where is the Bacon??


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow I'd hit that!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Right down my alley right there!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks for sharing!:thumbup:


----------



## Crazy Old Phil (Aug 29, 2014)

I think I just had a Foodgasm!


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang!


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

well you just put every omelet i have made to shame!


----------

